# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Dịch vụ làm visa - Dịch vụ làm visa giá rẻ của Vina Holiday

## leminhminh6869

Dịch vụ làm visa - Dịch vụ làm visa giá rẻ của Vina Holiday
Dịch vụ làm visa - Bạn đang tìm hiểu về thủ tục Làm Visa?
Bạn muốn tìm một Dịch vụ Làm visa có uy tín?
Hãy đến với chúng tôi, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn và hoàn tất các thủ tục Làm visa cho bạn.  
Visa Việt Nam Dịch vụ Làm visa của Vina Holiday đảm bảo làm thủ tục nhanh chóng, an toàn với chi phí dịch vụ thấp nhất. Khách hàng có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm và tin tưởng khi tư vấn thủ tục làm visa tại Vina Holiday. Hiện Vina Holiday đang nhận làm visa…
Dịch vụ làm visa - Bạn đang tìm hiểu về thủ tục Làm Visa? Bạn muốn tìm một Dịch vụ Làm visa có uy tín? Hãy đến với chúng tôi, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn và hoàn tất các thủ tục Làm visa cho bạn.

Visa Việt Nam 

Dịch vụ Làm visa của Vina Holiday đảm bảo làm thủ tục nhanh chóng, an toàn với chi phí dịch vụ thấp nhất. Khách hàng có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm và tin tưởng khi tư vấn thủ tục làm visa tại Vina Holiday

Hiện Vina Holiday đang nhận làm visa các nước
Việt Nam	Ai Cập	Ấn Độ	Hồng Kông	Trung Quốc	Dubai	Malaysia
Singapore	Sri Lanka	Pakistan	Thái Lan	Myanmar	Nam Phi
Indonesia
Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ	Đài Loan
Brazil	Bangladesh	Campuchia	Cô Oét	Hàn Quốc
Nhật Bản	Đài Loan	Lào	Anh	Bỉ	Hà Lan	Hungary
Canada	Pháp	Séc	Ý	Đức	Thụy Sĩ	Đan Mạch
New Zealand	Nga	Algeria	Mỹ	Úc		
DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA CỦA VINA HOLIDAY TRAVEL:
Khách hàng tư vấn Làm visa tại Vina Holiday Travel sẽ được hưởng một số dịch vụ ưu đãi miễn phí của công ty như:
1. Tư vấn miễn phí cho khách hàng các vấn đề liên quan đến hoạt động Làm visa như:
Tư vấn những quy định của pháp luật về việc cấp visa.
Tư vấn thủ tục Làm visa Việt Nam và đi các nước.
Tư vấn về thời hạn đóng Visa, gia hạn Visa...
Tư vấn chuẩn bị hồ sơ, tài liệu chuẩn Làm visa;
Tư vấn các vấn đề liên quan khác.
2. Kiểm tra, đánh giá tính pháp lý của các yêu cầu tư vấn và các giấy tờ của khách hàng:
Trên cơ sở các yêu cầu và tài liệu khách hàng cung cấp chúng tôi sẽ phân tích, đánh giá tính hợp pháp, sự phù hợp với yêu cầu thực hiện công việc.
Chúng tôi đại diện cho khách hàng dịch thuật, công chứng các giấy tờ có liên quan.
3. Du Lịch Việt sẽ đại diện hoàn tất các Thủ tục Làm visa đi các nước cho khách hàng như:
Sau khi ký hợp đồng dịch vụ, Vina Holiday Travel sẽ tiến hành soạn hồ sơ Làm visa cho khách hàng.
Đại diện lên cơ quan có thẩm quyền nộp hồ sơ Làm visa cho khách hàng.
Đại diện theo dõi hồ sơ và thông báo kết quả hồ sơ đã nộp cho khách hàng.
Đại diện nhận Visa cho khách hàng.
4. Dịch vụ hậu mãi cho khách hàng:
Cung cấp văn bản pháp luật và các thông tin làm visa đi các nước miễn phí thường xuyên qua Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v 
Tư vấn miễn phí qua hotline
VINA HOLIDAY
  Add: 100 Nguyễn Tuân - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội
Phòng visa : Tel 0422400222 - 0422400333

Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
Làm Visa Việt Nam: Tư vấn thủ tục làm hộ chiếu (passport) cho công dân Việt Nam
Làm Visa Việt Nam: Tư vấn thủ tục làm hộ chiếu (passport) cho công dân Việt Nam
Làm visa Việt Nam - Bạn là công dân Việt Nam muốn ra nước ngoài du lịch, thăm người thân, làm ăn, lao động đều cần phải có hộ chiếu. Các thủ tục xin cấp hộ chiếu phức tạp trở lên đơn giản với dịch vụ làm visa nhanh chóng với giá rẻ của Vina Holiday. Hãy đến với chúng tôi, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn và hoàn tất các thủ tục làm hộ chiếu Việt Nam cho bạn. Hộ chiếu Việt Nam
Làm visa Việt Nam - Bạn là công dân Việt Nam muốn ra nước ngoài du lịch, thăm người thân, làm ăn, lao động đều cần phải có hộ chiếu. Các thủ tục xin cấp hộ chiếu phức tạp trở lên đơn giản với dịch vụ làm visa nhanh chóng với giá rẻ của Vina Holiday. Hãy đến với chúng tôi, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn và hoàn tất các thủ tục làm hộ chiếu Việt Nam cho bạn.

Hộ chiếu Việt Nam
Để làm hộ chiếu Việt Nam bạn cần chuẩn bị các giấy tờ cần thiết sau:

1. Trường hợp bạn đang làm việc cho các cơ quan, đoàn thể, doanh nghiệp Nhà Nước:
1 Giấy quyết định cử đi công tác.
6 ảnh 4x6 chụp mới nhất.
Khai đầy đủ thông tin chính xác vào các mục trong tờ khai (theo mẫu).
2. Trường hợp bạn không làm việc trong các cơ quan, đoàn thể, doanh nghiệp Nhà nước:
1 tờ khai theo mẫu
5 ảnh 4x6 chụp mới nhât.
1 Bản sao Hộ khẩu & 1 bản sao CMTND (đem theo bản chính để đối chiếu)
Chú ý: Trẻ em dưới 16 tuổi bố mẹ phải khai và ký thay có công chứng và đóng dấu giáp lai vào ảnh. Khi nộp tờ khai phải mang kèm theo giấy khai sinh bản sao và phải trực tiếp đi nộp cùng Bố hoặc mẹ.
Phòng visa Vina Holiday: 0422400222 - 0422400333
Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------

